# What to do with a junk fiberglass boat



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Title pretty much says it all, it's a Penn Yann walk around style around 23 feet long? I'd say the trailer could be used with some work, any ideas?


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Donate to local fire department to use for training exercise


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, gonna ask them


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Take the fuel tank out and batteries, and take it to the land fill. The one near me charges by the ton, that boat would be couple hundred


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Couple hundred dollars?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Take all the metal off and take it to a scrap yard for $$. Then take a Sawzall to the hull and cut it into small pieces and slowly discard in your trash. Then sell the trailer.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Our son is buying some property and this boat comes with it. We'll have a track hoe and a roll off container there, thinking we could crush it and fit it in there but it's gonna take a lot of room.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

laguna21 said:


> Our son is buying some property and this boat comes with it. We'll have a track hoe and a roll off container there, thinking we could crush it and fit it in there but it's gonna take a lot of room.


you will be surprised how compact it may be if you cut up or crunch and compact. we put a large hot tub into one of the totes for trash pickup. we just cut up with the sawsall. if crushed with excavator, it would have been another 30% smaller by volume.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

The roll off will cost 3-5 hundred. If you can trailer it to a land fill yourself it will save a bunch and bring the trailer home.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

How much property? If quite a bit, just dig a hole and bury it. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

laguna21 said:


> Our son is buying some property and this boat comes with it. We'll have a track hoe and a roll off container there, thinking we could crush it and fit it in there but it's gonna take a lot of room.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Bury it with the back hoe.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

Take the icky stuff out and give it to someone with kids. A yard boat would have been hours of fun when I was young.
maybe a church or day care would like it for a playground piece.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Take it to an auction. I've seen some pretty piss poor rusted out BS sell. Some sell high other sell low.. regardless its out your sons hair and he might make few bucks.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

The property is 26 acres. The previous owner passed away and was sort of a hoarder so he has his work cut out for him. There is a condemned house on it that will need torn down also. It's going to be beautiful there when it's done but it's going to be a lot of work. He's 25 so has plenty of time. When he took me to look my first thought was "that boats gonna be a pain in the ass" lol.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Back up in a buddy's yard and slam on the brakes.. and get out before he sees you.........


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Post if for free and see if anyone takes it. If not pay them $500 to take it. Make it someone else's problem.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, good advice (at least most of it). It hasn't closed yet so hes going to try to get seller to take care of it, there might be some good parts on there? Next trip out I'll get some pictures and post em. Thanks everyone


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

In Canada, They beach the old wooden worn out boats and sink them for structure.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

laguna21 said:


> Title pretty much says it all, it's a Penn Yann walk around style around 23 feet long? I'd say the trailer could be used with some work, any ideas?


Take it to the dump. It's pretty common.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

bury it to the top of the rails and have Saugeye Tom help make it into a Koi Pond!


----------



## The Rev (Oct 27, 2021)

laguna21 said:


> Title pretty much says it all, it's a Penn Yann walk around style around 23 feet long? I'd say the trailer could be used with some work, any ideas?


Sell it and the trailer on craigs list "as is no warranty" as there are plenty of fixer upper type folks out there eager to buy cheap and repair/rebuild and use or flip. That way it stays out of a land fill.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I stripped mine and then cut it up with a saws all and circular saw and threw it in the garbage


----------

